

Fixed - Chrome will no longer treat DELETE/PUT requests as GET and cache them - eranation

http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=136320#c21<p>This was fixed in the canary build (https://tools.google.com/dlpage/chromesxs/)<p>Thanks to those who voted, (and thanks to those who fixed it...)
======
eranation
[http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=136320#c2...](http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=136320#c21)

